# can someone help?



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

I just came across a 7mo. pup with papers, but no background.his adba papers say sire is Cude's Big Boom and Dam is Roxy Lee.
if anyone can help me with his info i'd be thankful


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

d21hardbody said:


> I just came across a 7mo. pup with papers, but no background.his adba papers say sire is Cude's Big Boom and Dam is Roxy Lee.
> if anyone can help me with his info i'd be thankful


Sounds like a registration certificate if so it will say up top.If indeed it is you need to fill out the new owner info select your pedigree options ect.Enclose payment and send it in.Hope that helps and congrats on the pup.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Exactly what type of help are you in need of? Your post isn't very specific, so we're not sure what you need help with. Please elaborate some more on what it is you want, and we'll see what we can do.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

d21hardbody said:


> I just came across a 7mo. pup with papers, but no background.his adba papers say sire is Cude's Big Boom and Dam is Roxy Lee.
> if anyone can help me with his info i'd be thankful


If I am guessing right I think what you have is an ADBA certificate with the parents names and registration numbers on it. You will have to fill that out on the back make sure it was signed by the breeder select the type of pedigree you are wanting to order I usually do the 4 generation pedigree anything beyond that is of no concern to me it's $30.00 mail it off and it can take a few weeks for the ADBA to mail you the pedigree back which will have more info about the dogs in your pedigree and what bloodlines your pup comes from. If we are missing something or if I can answer anymore questions for you please let me know.


----------



## d21hardbody (Dec 12, 2010)

thank you all this info has helped me out alot. i was wanting to know how to get his pedigree and drew a blank while typing, sorry. Again thank you all very much


----------

